# Hi!



## Pia Falk (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and I would like to introduce myself  My name is Pia, I am owned by 19 birmans and 2 domestic cats. I have been breeding Birmans for nearly 5 years now and think I will be doing it forever  

I have a very big heart for all kinds of animals, but i am extremly facinated by cats in particular  

All my cats lives as familymembers, they are my babies!! 

I hope to meet som new and freindly people here who shares the same interest as me


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!, my name is niki i am owned by 3 cats Salem, Toulouse and Minnie. u can check their pics in Meet My Kitty.

I hope u can post some of urs!!! Well hope u find everything u need to here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Pia! Welcome to the cat forum, post some pictures of your kitties when you get a chance


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

wow! that's quite a family!
WELCOME!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix girl Freesia


----------



## Pia Falk (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome  

Yes, we have quite a big family and I will soon post pics of them all 8) Meantime I hope you enjoy this pic of Vanilla Sky Song Hio (Aka Nilla):


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Pia! Welcome. Nilla is beautiful!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pia Falk said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Yes, we have quite a big family and I will soon post pics of them all 8) Meantime I hope you enjoy this pic of Vanilla Sky Song Hio (Aka Nilla):


What a gorgeous cat! :luv :luv 

Welcome, Pia! Glad you could join us all at the Cat Forum.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

ohh, that's a gorgeous picture!

Welcome =)


----------

